# Laptop screen goes dark and unresponsive but not to sleep.



## prafullashahi (Nov 9, 2009)

Configuration:
Sony vaio VPCEB16FG
4 gb ram, 500 gb hdd

I installed windows 8.1 pro 64 bit (from windows 7 home premium 64 bit) only 2 days back. My laptop used to go into sleep mode for some time after the upgrade. Somewhere between different reinstallations (see EDIT), it started giving me trouble.

When I put my computer to sleep using the charm bar, or the power button, my laptop screen goes dark and unresponsive but not to sleep. I have to eventually do a hard boot to access the computer again. Haven't tried safe mode yet.

I tried looking online for a solution. Done the following:

powercfg -devicequery wake_armed used to show keyboard and mouse. I unchecked the box "allow computer to wake..." in device manager for my usb mouse and keyboard. I didn't set the same for all usb devices, since I was not sure of other devices like "HID compliant consumer control device" and such. But as of now this command returns "None".

powercfg -devicequery wake_programmable returns some 8 HID devices and 1 ethernet controller.

powercfg -requests used to return system driver "srvnet"..."The device or driver has made a request....". So I did the following:
- Left the homegroup that windows automatically made for me. No homegroups now.
- Set media sharing/streaming to "Block All" in network and sharing center
- Uninstalled all network adapter drivers and reinstalled updated ones.
- I tried the "powercfg /requestsoverride DRIVER srvnet System" but the command line said "invalid parameter".
- Didn't try setting defrag to manual, right now the setting is monthly.
After all this, when I tried the same command it returns None as of now.

powercfg -lastwake history count shows "0".

powercfg -a shows that S3, hibernate, hybrid and fast startup are available in the system. Fast startup is disabled as of now.

All the other advanced power settings in "power options" are set so as to allow the computer to sleep.

*EDIT:
*
I had installed windows 8.1 two times (second time due to a virus issue). After the first reinstall, the sleep mode used to work fine, but I don't remember whether the sleep mode has ever worked after the second 

powercfg -energy gives several errors, none of which show srvnet. But one of them is this:
"Platform Power Management CapabilitiesCI Express Active-State Power Management (ASPM) Disabled
PCI Express Active-State Power Management (ASPM) has been disabled due to a known incompatibility with the hardware in this computer.reinstall."

How does this affect my system? Not sure since the sleep mode used to work after the first 8.1 install. Stopped working in the second, and drivers in both cases were the same.

Attached: -energy report.


----------

